# How to install DOS-based Sage on Windows XP



## TessaWebb (Jun 15, 2012)

In 2008 M-dash was very helpful in answering a question about installing DOS WP5.1 on a windows machine. Mine is the same question but I need to install DOS Sage Payroll (Sterling) onto a machine in order to extract some old information. Sage weren't too confident that it could be done and, basically, said I need to find an old computer to install it on!!!

Before I start trying to put it on my XP, is there anything I need to look out for or do I just put the disks in and hope for the best?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Why not install and old version of DOS 6.22 into a Virtual Machine and then install your older version of Sage into the VM.


----------



## TessaWebb (Jun 15, 2012)

I was hoping to be able to put it straight onto XP but wondered if I was to expect any problems


----------



## m-dash (Nov 12, 2003)

There's no real downside to going ahead and trying to install it... the worst that could happen would be it either fails to install, or else fails to run once installed. In my own experience, XP runs many DOS applications relatively well without problems, unlike the newer Vista and Windows 7. (Sometimes it is tricky to get DOS programs to run full-screen on XP, but it can be achieved relatively easily, unlike with newer versions of Windows.)

If the program installs OK but does not run, you can create a desktop shortcut to the installed Sage program, and try tweaking the options on the shortcut's Compatibility tab. Also, if you need to not only retrieve data from the software, but *print* from it as well, unless your printer uses a parallel connection, this can pose problems since DOS programs normally cannot print to USB-connected printers. But workarounds can be found via Google to that problem as well.

M-dash


----------



## TessaWebb (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you. I will give it a go.


----------

